# As the sheeple begin to awaken...



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

The news is full of stories about the mortgage crisis, falling stock market, etc, and now beginning to make little mentions of food shortages, the "D" word, and so on.

And of course people are noticing rapidly rising grocery and gas prices.

I think it's likely that there will be an acceleration of people trying to prep, which of course in turn will probably accelerate inflation.

As always, the majority will wait until disaster strikes and THEN try to stock up at the last possible minute.

Are you noticing any kind of prep talk amongst family, friends and coworkers who normally don't try to prepare for anything?


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, a little, and I think you are right. The closer we get to things being really bad, the more people will wake up and start trying to get prepared. The problem is, that it's like trying to get out of the city ahead of the hurricane -- everyone else has the same thought at the same time, and you end up in gridlock, running out of gas. It isn't so much a matter of prices going up, though they probably will. The biggest problem is that things aren't going to be available. For instance, what happens when ten million people decide all at once that they'd better hurry up and get a grain mill?! All the grain mill factories put together can't come up with that many grain mills, probably not even in a year's time! Or what if half the households in this country suddenly decide to stock up on dry beans and rice? Dry beans and rice would be backordered for two or three years ahead! This is why it's really important to think ahead, even if you don't see an immediate need for all that prep stuff. By the time the immediate need is obvious, it's going to be obvious to everyone else, as well, and only a few people are going to manage to get the necessary supplies. It's much better if people prep slowly over a long period of time; it doesn't overwhelm the supply system, and it doesn't overwhelm the family budget.

Kathleen


----------



## Milo (Apr 11, 2006)

Where I work (grocery store) my coworkers are buying trucks, motorcycles, ski boats, and flat screen tv, all on credit. Life is great. Meanwhile i'm buying food, firearms, and fuel. I wonder what will happen to these folks when times get really tough. They will probably do the same as when Katrina hit. Try to stock up after the fact. It was not a good plan then or now. Later, Milo.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

The sheeple will NEVER wake up.Their minds are made up,their knowledge of history is nil,their knowledge of money is nil,and they refuse to open their eyes and would rather argue than learn something.

The " It will be as I say,not as it is or has always been' crowd is alive and well.That is the crowd that will suffer for lack of food for the shocks when they hit,and die for lack of money when they cant barter for medicine, or pay taxes and are homeless.

Pandemics of easily treated diseases with simple medications will take out huge numbers of the 'I will barter with Europe and Asian pharmaceutical companies' for my meds crowd.I will barter for that surgery I need.Sure you will.....

The partial prepper is just as vulnerable as the total non prepper ,they will just last a little longer is all.If you arent covering your financial and consequent health backside just as much as your food and shelter side you will be in a world of hurt when the bills come due.

Or bills wont come due? Hmmmm....like to see that country.


----------



## jason. (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not seeing anything. 

But then, I spend most of my hours among college students, professors, and young professionals in a major urban center. They won't prepare for anything, and they'll put their extra money in the stock market. that's fine, as far as it goes. If people buy anything, it's several pairs of jeans at once!


----------



## reddy (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm just hoping to have enough by the time the mass majority wake up we be done preppin. Selfish as it may sound but true.

after that God help us all. as we already know there isn't enough to go around anyway


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with reddy, I hope my family is ready. We've been trying to get ways to be as self sufficient as possible. Raising our own garden, just got some chickens, got a green house and are planning on getting solar for our RV with the stimulus package. But I also know that things I can't raise on our own that we will need we still don't have enough of, like canning jars, salt, flour, milk. Thinking of getting a few goats, with at least one milk goat among them. How hard are they to keep penned up?


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

We spend 98% of our time at home and seldom have company or phone calls so, no, we don't hear much. Except for our favorite clerk at one of the grocery stores we visit once a month. Last time we were there she mentioned that we must "stock up" a lot as we're usually buying by the case and she knows it's just the two of us.

We told her we believe in being prepared for long term survival when the stuff begins to fly. According to her we were only the second couple she had ever met in the store who claim to be prepping. She's worked there for 10 years.  I said, maybe it's because people who are prepping tend to keep their mouths shut - as we should have. She laughed and said, "No, I know practically every person who walks in here. We have pretty much of a regular customer and MOST buy junk. A few old ladies buy fresh fruit and then there's the drinkers and the smokers." After I'd walked away from her lane, she told George that even some of the other clerks notice that we're always buying cases or large bags of food.


----------



## farmwife (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, some of the people we know do already stock up. Others haven't a clue and life is great! I am happy to be stocking up little each week.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

You know what's ironic? A board full of people loudly agreeing that others are sheeple.

It really is a pathetically stupid term.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm a _prepple_ - I'm ready for short term evacuation and slowly, leisurely even, simplifying my life. 

I believe the most this recession will do is make the single most wasteful nation on the planet consider what they waste.

Banks collapse? - no.

Country bankrupt? - no. 

Hummer fans reconsider buying a military personal carrier for a personal vehicle? - yes. Well, some at least.

SUV families reconsider the number of rear seat, drop down DVD players they need? - not really but vehicle manufacturers will worry a little and decide to leave it at two. For now.

At what point will it be agreed upon that banks aren't going to collapse and the country not going down the toilet? Or will the reverse denial of those who forecast imminent collapse simply run for ever?


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

(Mr RichieC - good luck with that one, you may be better off banging your head repeatedly against the wall.)


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Its all Rosy.

Economy has never been better,the dollar has never been stronger,energy never been cheaper and food is cheap and plentiful.Add in the STELLAR job market and AWESOME stock market and oh.....lets not forget the SOLID footing the Banks are on that only require Hundreds of billions in loans backed by you and me....Lets not forget the 2 WARS either,a spiraling deficit,the loss of the dollar as the reserve currency...Gee,how can it get any better than that?

I LOVE this falling standard of living,what a GREAT thing!

Yep,its GREAT! Im going Dancing! :dance:


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I know of no one that is looking at tomorrow as getting rougher.
Everyone I know thinks tomorrow will be better and the gov will save us all.

I am prepping for tomorrow.

To count on the gov is a joke.
To count on heat, rent, food assistance is really duh.

IMO you better rely on yourself!

And that what we are working in our house...self reliance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

RichieC said:


> You know what's ironic? A board full of people loudly agreeing that others are sheeple.
> 
> It really is a pathetically stupid term.


 I have to agree. I am really beginning to dislike it.

WE ARE ALL OF US SHEEPLE.

Some are more aware in a given area than others, but I'm willing to bet that there isn't a one of us who are not overlooking something somewhere.

Let's put away feeling superior and get back to the business of prepping and leading others to it as well.

We are right now in an upswing of folks awakening to the need to prep. In another year or two we may see yet another downturn in the number of folks doing so. We've seen this happen a number of times over the last fifty years or so. Nearly all of us "woke up" at some point and began to prep. Before that we were sheeple. Using such terms does not shed glory on the movement.

......Alan.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> I have to agree. I am really beginning to dislike it.
> 
> WE ARE ALL OF US SHEEPLE.
> 
> ...



:clap: Thank you! :clap:


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Most of the people that I know and observe seem to have no clue of what is about to occur.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Perhaps if you get the idea of prepping out there to enough people it might, ironically, stimulate the economy out of its current state


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Two years ago, i printed out the excerpt available on-line from 'The Long Emergency' and passed it around to a few close friends.

One woman, a NH hay farmer, broke off her friendship with me because i was 'too negative'. She said she did not read political blogs or watch any news- she just wanted to be on her property, with her animals, and not bring all of that negative energy into her life.

I wish i did not know what i know- i wish we really did live in a healthy country with leaders that truly cared to do a great job for 'we the masses', but we all know that is the real faerie story.

I am sad for the future that seems inevitable but hang on to a shred of hope for something better.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote
"_One woman, a NH hay farmer, broke off her friendship with me because i was 'too negative'. She said she did not read political blogs or watch any news- she just wanted to be on her property, with her animals, and not bring all of that negative energy into her life_."

I'm sorry Dahlia. Do you think she'll feel more or less "negative energy" when desperate New York City refuges raid her farm, steal everything edible and rape her to say thank you?

I too have read "The Long Emergency" (actually twice now) and take many of Kunstler's thoughts to heart. Things may never get as bad as he predicts, but as I like to say, "We'll find out!". I've also tried to suggest to others that things are going to go downhill because of the cost of oil, but am carefull about mentioning "peak oil" and other doomsday sounding predictions. Some people just can't handle too much reality! 

For your former friend, maybe instead of mentioning peak oil you could have suggested "environmentally friendly" biofuels for her hay machinery. You could tell her how carbon-neutral biofuel have so much positive energy. At least it would be nudging her in the right direction without detailing the final destination.
Michael


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Everyone I know thinks like Charles Burns, without making any preps at all. Sometimes I think I must be crazy. I have tryed not watching any news, going to these kind of forums and praying that the Lord would change my heart. It doesn't happen so I just keep my preps up to the best of my ability and take joy in the daily things of life.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

diane said:


> Everyone I know thinks like Charles Burns, without making any preps at all. Sometimes I think I must be crazy. I have tryed not watching any news, going to these kind of forums and praying that the Lord would change my heart. It doesn't happen so I just keep my preps up to the best of my ability and take joy in the daily things of life.


I agree with you 100%

I honestly believe that it is like a sixth sense type thing... or a chosen type thing...only certain people get it and once you get it there is no going back...


oh boy now I know they'll be along soon to lock me up..:TFH: lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> only certain people get it and once you get it there is no going back...


 This is unfortunately not true.

There are many that presently "get it" that later "forget it" and go back to an unprepared lifestyle.

When the next "big thing" comes along some of them will come running back along with the newcomers, but some will not.

It has always been that way and likely always will.

.....Alan.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> This is unfortunately not true.
> 
> There are many that presently "get it" that later "forget it" and go back to an unprepared lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Well you certainly have more experience with people and prepping than I do...I guess I was thinking more about how I am.. once I know something that deep within my being...it changes me forever, I guess I thought everyone was like that...maybe the ones who do leave or such don't really feel the need to be prepared..they just do it out of fear and when the fear is removed they forget it... I do not prepare out of fear from _____. I prepare because the idea of being unprepared for ________ is my fear. When I say that I feel _this_ from within... I am talking about the need to be prepared..not about a feeling of anything specific is going to happen. Make sense?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

There are many facets to survival.

To stand by when folks are espousing how to NOT prepare in certain vital areas is not helping those who WANT to know and learn.

And to NOT point out where NOT preparing or making tough decisions can get you killed is NOT helping again those who really want to learn.Hey,its harsh.So will be the SHTF world.If you cant deal with words you cant deal with what may be coming.

Yep,my preps have holes,one is water.But Im working on it and just found a military 250 gallon water bladder.Problem is it weighs 300 lbs!

My other hole,NBC warfare.Thats just beyond me. So I know those are situations I wont survive.Im realistic.I take responsibility for it too.

But to have folks NOT mention them,to have folks NOT talk of their systems,to have folks NOT point out how you can and will suffer in GRAPHIC DETAIL in those areas is FOOLISH on a survival board.

We arent for hiding our heads in the sand and wearing rose colored glasses,not if we truly expect to survive tough times should they materialize on whatever scale ,from minor to EOTWAWKI.

Then you have a choice to take it or leave it.

ALL the info needs to be put out.And yes,even *tough words* like SHEEPLE,heaven forbid!



As for Sheeple,they exist,they are the majority of the population and they will be labled.Hate to break it you,but people do have a reputation and you ARE judged by it.

Sorry I dont have a touchy/feely pc term for them,but the word exists and does have a definition. Or do we need a PC version of a SHTF world and those in it? 

Cant call a spade a spade,well I can.I can see and I can make judgment calls too.And the population,as a majority ,are SHEEPLE.

Those PC touchy/feely/Kumbaiya people are the first to go,sorry.

If you wont make tough decisions and judgments someone will make them for you.And it wont be to your benefit.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

aintlifegrand,

I also have that 'deep down in me' urgency to prepare. And don't worry, no one is going to lock you up. (maybe)

ladycat,

I think what we are seeing is a move (movement) toward less being better. As charles burns sez, " Simplifying my life". IMO the sheeple who bought into the 'more is better' mantra will realize (maybe/maybe not) that 'less is better'. Now whether they do it voluntarily or it is forced on them is a topic for another thread.

I haven't noticed noticed large carts full of groceries the last time I was in BJ's. Of course those who are preparing really aren't going to mention it in a check out line.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> I have to agree. I am really beginning to dislike it.
> 
> WE ARE ALL OF US SHEEPLE.
> 
> ...



So true Alan, so true. Let's work together for once and suprise ourselves and everyone else. :clap:


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I wonder how insulting and alienating people helps one's long-term survival prospects.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Better toughen up is all I can say.

If you cant handle tough topics and words on a *survival* forum....fill in the rest.

Survival in a seriously broken world is going to take a LOT more than a few extra groceries.

And it ISNT going to pretty.Or soft.Or PC. Sorry.


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with booboo, simply using a word to describe what we see has to be OK. I'm not for insulting folks and I do not advocate calling individuals names. The term sheeple seems like a good way to describe some/most of the population.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I've tried many times to warn my grown children of the importance of prepping. They seem to think nothing is going to happen. They spend money on junk (more cars(gas hogs), Disney trips, material thinks that they truly can live without) They all live in PA and I am here in Idaho which means I can't help them out with food and the basics when this country goes bust. 

It really saddens me that I can't get through to them that they need to plan. There are 11 grandchildren and one great grandchild that I worry about when it happens.
When I emailed them of how I am prepping, my oldest called me to see if something is wrong, am I ok and if he could help.  I said yes, start prepping for the worst, it's going to happen soon. I know all 3 of them think I am nuts. 

It's like they were brain washed into thinking all is well, nothing will ever happen, and if it does we will do something about it then. These are their answers. It really scares me to think what will happen to them.

Sorry for the rant, just trying to find a way to open their eyes.

Debbie


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Woodroe said:


> I agree with booboo, simply using a word to describe what we see has to be OK. I'm not for insulting folks and I do not advocate calling individuals names. The term sheeple seems like a good way to describe some/most of the population.


 Alienating them with insulting names is not the way to persuade anyone to the cause.

.....Alan.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

charles burns said:


> I'm a _prepple_ - I'm ready for short term evacuation and slowly, leisurely even, simplifying my life.
> 
> I believe the most this recession will do is make the single most wasteful nation on the planet consider what they waste.
> 
> ...


When the gov. tells you to have 6 weeks supply of food and water.
When the FED. says banks are gonna fail.
When other gov. in the first world are telling their people how to plant and harvest wheat from their yards.
When the Dollar has lost 15% of it's value in less than a year.
When even the BLS can't get the inflation rate to be lower than 5%.

You had better prepare.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

For starters,it isnt up to me what the sheeple do or dont do. And I really dont care which camp they choose to be in.Im on a survival board,I expect survivalists to be here. Tough folks who can take it.Who WANT to survive,not fall apart by a description of the masses.

I see,because sheeple are too 'tender' to prep its MY fault? I got my feelings hurt because he said the masses are 'sheeple' so Im going to run away? Those *arent* survivors IMO. Go ahead and run away.

Everyone has a choice,everyone can pick their camp to be in.

If people wont look at themselves honestly to see where they are and where they need to go,not my fault.

If the word sheeple alienates people and causes them not to prep,then the gene pool is going to get a further cleansing.

They arent tough enough to make it IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> When the gov. tells you to have 6 weeks supply of food and water.
> When the FED. says banks are gonna fail.
> When other gov. in the first world are telling their people how to plant and harvest wheat from their yards.
> When the Dollar has lost 15% of it's value in less than a year.
> ...


Did I post here a couple weeks ago about that meeting some of the leaders had where they discussed the possibility of food rationing?

I'll try to find that later if I have time.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

I've tried to talk to some of my closer friends about prepping. What I hear from most of them is "Your right I should put some back" but they never do. Every time they have money they get a new toy.  The other answer I get is "Why, I'll just come here" to which I'm learning to say "No problem, I know I have a few friends that will need help and I've stocked up a little for them. I hope you like beans because you will be eating alot of them." 

Them; "You have more than beans" 
Me; "Yes, that is my stock for my use" :duel:
Them; 

And I do have the friends that believe every thing is peachy and I'm just paranoid. :TFH:


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

mightybooboo said:


> For starters,it isnt up to me what the sheeple do or dont do. And I really dont care which camp they choose to be in.Im on a survival board,I expect survivalists to be here. Tough folks who can take it.Who WANT to survive,not fall apart by a description of the masses.
> 
> I see,because sheeple are too 'tender' to prep its MY fault? I got my feelings hurt because he said the masses are 'sheeple' so Im going to run away? Those *arent* survivors IMO. Go ahead and run away.
> 
> ...



So now using the word sheeple is a sign of mental toughness? Incredible.

Use of the word is not alienating, it is just pathetic, childish and indicative of a lack of imagination. 

And ironic, when a group collectively pats one another on the back and congratulates one another on how THEY aren't subject to group-think.

Laughable, really.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

virtualco said:


> aintlifegrand,
> 
> I also have that 'deep down in me' urgency to prepare. And don't worry, no one is going to lock you up. (maybe)


I'm likening that urgency to feeling like a Thai elephant on December 26, 2004.

Sheeple or not, we are all in this together. I don't think it would be easy to turn away a starving family on my doorstep just because they were mesmerized by shallow entertainment and bling instead of practicality. 

I'd prefer not to be the one handing out the Darwin awards. I'll leave that up to someone else.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

RichieC said:


> Use of the word is not alienating, it is just pathetic, childish and indicative of a lack of imagination.


Sheeple exist.The great herd that believe anything they are told exist. All your whining about it wont change it.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

Diane - I've never met anyone that thinks like me. Which is a shame, because it gets kinda lonely on this planet.

Number one most important thing in any given emergency situation - positive attitude.

Number one knock downer, negative attitude.

And there doesn't even have to be an emergency - recipe for a good, enjoyable life - positive attitude. Recipe for a miserable existence - negative attitude.

Is anybody here sure they know enough of my past history, my ability to overcome, my independent and self reliable nature to call me a sheeple? I am every sheeple out there - you know nothing about me. 

It does no good to run down the street screaming _we're all gonna die!_ It's a recession, not the end of the world. It's a recession we should be preparing for and the cause of it - maybe our lifestyle, we should be thinking about and changing.


----------



## farmer kate (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, RichieC, Alan, and ailsaek. 

kate


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

charles burns said:


> Diane - I've never met anyone that thinks like me. Which is a shame, because it gets kinda lonely on this planet.
> 
> Number one most important thing in any given emergency situation - positive attitude.
> 
> ...


Are you o.k?? I didn't see anyone call you sheeple and I didn't see anyone running down the street screaming "we're all gonna die!"

Each of us humans is unique Charles, but I read you posts a lot and I do know a number of people who verbalize their thinking the way you do. What I said was not in the least intended to be any slam to you. I happen to like those people even if I don't agree with them. And I agree with you about how important attitude is. And...........I sincerely hope you are right that it is only a recession that is coming.:benice:


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

Diane - I'm fine thank you.

The whole post wasn't specifically intended for you - just the first line, and that to be taken lightly.

The rest was thrown into the general _sheeple_ fray. Nobody is screaming _we are all going to die_ but Mightyboo thinks the vast majority of the population are sheeple and aren't tough enough to make it and someone else is predicting a woman who doesn't want the philosophy of preparation shoved down her throat will have her farm ransacked and be raped. It's close enough to nonsensical screaming for me.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

charles burns said:


> Diane - I'm fine thank you.
> 
> The whole post wasn't specifically intended for you - just the first line, and that to be taken lightly.
> 
> The rest was thrown into the general _sheeple_ fray. Nobody is screaming _we are all going to die_ but Mightyboo thinks the vast majority of the population are sheeple and aren't tough enough to make it and someone else is predicting a woman who doesn't want the philosophy of preparation shoved down her throat will have her farm ransacked and be raped. It's close enough to nonsensical screaming for me.



O.K. Now I see where you were coming from. I have been reading Mightyboo's posts for so many years I can write them myself if I know what the topic is. If there is an ugly way to communicate something, you can count on Boo to do it. Had him on ignore for a year or so but missed the entertainment.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmmmm.....

Ive been right all along on the financial failure.

Ive been right all along that the dollar was failing and hence metal would rise.

Im been right all along that inflation was coming.

Now you can hide and say all of that is good and we are sooooo lucky that this is happening.

You can do a Richie and say 'So what prices are rising,they were too cheap'. I reply "So a lower standard of living is what we should wish on ourselves and our children"? Thats BRILLIANT!

I can do a Charles and say "Its a little recession,all is fine" Well Charles, 'THE BANKS *HAVE* FAILED!' Thats why we have put up a TRILLION DOLLARS buying their bad paper that no BANK or INVESTOR will touch.Read that again. *THE BANKS HAVE FAILED*. Ahhh but I could just hide my head in the sand and sing Kumbaiyah,eh?

I could stand by and say 'inflation is 2-3%' When Im seeing gas up 10% in a week and food prices are doubling and tripling and say 'No problem,youve had it too good' and ignore people who are being DESTROYED by this.

So there you have BooBoo's TOUGH predictions playing out exactly as I said they would.Sending jobs overseas and fighting wars with deficits = A FAILED economy and a lower standard of living...IF we are lucky.May get much worse and it wouldnt surprise me at all.
-----------------------------------------------------

History....Lets look at SHTF shall we.....

If things get worse you look at history to see just how it most likely will play out.

If its a severe financial collapse and people are hungry they WILL KILL YOU!

How do I know that? Its simple,they will kill you NOW and things are still moving along. Bellies are full,welfare is in full swing.

Lets look at Argentina,a modern 1st world economy.

People are killing you,roving gangs are out to kill you for whatever you may have.

They get into your house THEY WILL RAPE YOU IN FRONT OF YOUR LOVED ONES AND THEN KILL YOU!

You want to invite strangers on your Porch,THEN YOU WILL BE RAPED AND KILLED,just like they are doing NOW in Argentina.

Gee Im so sorry you choose to ignore these FACTS! Hopefully others will read them and LEARN something before its THEIR family,wives and children MURDERED because 'God will protect me'.

Where is God in Argentina? Good folks learned REAL FAST you protect your family ACTIVELY or you DIE.God expects YOU to do YOUR PART too!

Dont want to read that,too bad,Im going to put it out there for folks who dont know about it so *THEY CAN PREPARE* and not be taken by surprise if we enter into SHTF.

Sorry you softies cant take it and want to stick fingers in your ears and sing LALALALALALA! Others of us are going to accept this is a possibility,while remote,and not go into it like pigs to slaughter.

--------------------------------------------

Personal Responsibility.

Yep,thats right,RESPONSIBILITY.

You buy a house beyond your means and dont read a contract,guess what,YOU ARE STUPID!

If you know you cant understand it and sign it to be polite YOU ARE STUPID!

Do I think everyone is STUPID,not at all. Do I think there are a lot of STUPID people in this world? Yep!

Im not going to sugar coat that either.

Being responsible for your actions means you can make tough decisions,tough judgments,and live by your decisions,not WHINE ABOUT THEM. Maybe if a lot of sheeple would toughen up,open their eyes,process the information all around them they would be a lot better off. But I dont see that coming and therefore when they fail because of same I REALLY DONT CARE. Make fools choices and live a fools life,THATS what happens. DUH!

As for people who have been blindsided by plain old bad luck,I have plenty of sympathy for them and would help them if they were also willing to help themselves.Greedy stupid fools who made bad decisions can go live in a cardboard box and more power to em.
-------------------------------------------

So there you have it,you can have Paula sugar coat it and molly coddle you to failure,or you can Have Simon give you the cold hard facts for your own good and perhaps succeed.

Im a Simon.

Dont like Simon,put me on ignore,PLEASE. I dont want to waste YOUR TIME anymore than I want you to WASTE MINE.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

:lookout: Yes, you are frequently right and no one is asking you to sugar coat it, just you don't have to be so purposely unpleasant. But than again, maybe YOU DO!!!!!!!! Whatever........like I said, you are entertaining.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

"May get much worse and it wouldnt surprise me at all."

Read Rev. 18:1-19


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

mightybooboo said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Ive been right all along on the financial failure.
> 
> ...


And from another profit "Life is like a box of chocolates you never know what your gonna get."

BooBoo 
Some people see a fork in the road.
Some people have Just found a path.
Some people are starting down a new path.
Some see it as a well worn path.
Some are looking back to where they have been.
Some see where the path they are on is going.

Sometimes I figure the recipient is not ready for the message. That makes neither The advise or the messenger wrong. But sometime the timing can be.


----------



## lonewolf (May 28, 2005)

How about, since some take offense at the word "sheeple," we exchange it for a more precise terminology? Say we call those who are ignorant or naive about current social and economic problems and their portent for the future to be situationally unprepared for the future which perhaps would be a more realistic statement.

I would say that the majority of the United States population has a high level of situational unpreparedness. A certain smaller number are moderately unprepared. An even smaller number are generally prepared. The smallest number are highly prepared though there is likely another equivalent percentage who are highly prepared to be violently aggressive against others to obtain what they need to be prepared after the fact.

I think most people are overly naive in their views about the future. A small number are realistic and prudent. Some of that latter group may be perhaps a bit caustically realistic, though realistic nonetheless. While I may not agree with Booboo in how to discuss the reality we have, he does at least raise valid points. Others may think that he is being a bit negative, but to be honest he simply tells it as he sees it.

Those who think that everything will be fine and seem to gloss over things I feel could be making light of serious things.

What I do agree with many on is that a positive, can-do attitude combined with a strong will to overcome obstacles is better than a negative quitter one. That does, however, have to be tempered with understanding the difference between thinking that everything will work out (overly optimistic) and thinking that one has to work at getting things to work out (being more realistic).

I do the best I can under the circumstances. I ride an enduro type motorcycle most of the time so that I can save fuel for when I really do need my four wheel drive pickup, for example. It is not a perfect solution but it is the one that seemed most logical under my circumstances. I do the best I can with what I have and what situation presents itself. Some of the people I interact with regularly in my area think I am nuts, but they are the ones who are moaning about how light their wallets are while I am at least able to store up things as I am able.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

diane said:


> :lookout: Yes, you are frequently right and no one is asking you to sugar coat it, just you don't have to be so purposely unpleasant. But than again, maybe YOU DO!!!!!!!! Whatever........like I said, you are entertaining.


Im not being purposefully unpleasant. I am pointing out what is real and happening NOW.

And that IS unpleasant indeed.

And you Diane,I will miss you when/if things break down.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

What makes this so different from the 1930's depression? 

Back then we had a much higher class of people as a whole. Decent folks NOT raised in a welfare society. A nuclear family. We had folks with strong morals and Christian Values.

What do we have now?

Children raised by strangers and growing up on the streets. No fathers in homes. Huge illegimate births. The family is gone.

We have huge numbers of people that are not even immoral,they are Amoral. The Christian Values arent known,there is no FAMILY to teach them.

We have gangbangers in the millions who think you TAKE anything you want and killing someone is a badge of honor.

We have millions and millions more who think they need do nothing.The Country OWES them a living.

If the SHTF this time you will HAVE to deal with these people.
-------------------------------------------

Let me tell you about Bear Valley Sally.

She hangs out at the freeway ARCO gas station scamming passers by on their way thru on the interstate.

She dresses up like like a Southern Baptist from 1920 on her way to Church,and dresses her 2 daughters the same way.

Then she hits up GOOD folks with this line about 'Im on my way down the hill to visit our family and GO TO CHURCH,etc. etc,ran out of gas.....

And you would be surprised how many people fork over cash,buying it hook,line and sinker.

I told this man and woman once,Thats Bear Valley Sally...She is a regular here scamming people. They looked at ME as if I was evil incarnated and handed over their cash.

If the SHTF she wont be begging cash,she and her ilk will be fronting for their sleaze boyfriends to rob you or worse.

You better be able to spot those folks now,or stay far away from them later.The serpents are out there.In this case that NICE man and women would have been instant victims.

Bear Valley Sally is COMPLETELY Amoral and views you as sheep to be shorn.There are MILLIONS who think just like Sally.

Your call.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

mightybooboo said:


> What makes this so different from the 1930's depression?
> 
> Back then we had a much higher class of people as a whole. Decent folks NOT raised in a welfare society. A nuclear family. We had folks with strong morals and Christian Values.
> 
> ...


You didn't begin to cover it. People in the Great Depression and in all the depressions before then knew how to grow at least some of their food, they knew how to cook, how to sew, and how to make do. They knew how to wash clothes without electricity, and they weren't hooked on modern conveniences and electronics.

It's a WHOLE new generation out there.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

ladycat said:


> You didn't begin to cover it. People in the Great Depression and in all the depressions before then knew how to grow at least some of their food, they knew how to cook, how to sew, and how to make do. They knew how to wash clothes without electricity, and they weren't hooked on modern conveniences and electronics.
> 
> It's a WHOLE new generation out there.


Yup! Didnt begin to cover it at all.

It was a different world from today.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Lonewolf, that was a good post (among a bunch of good posts!). I think you have to add a lack of situational AWARENESS to the lack of situational preparedness. And there is even a lack of desire to be aware. Too many people have their nice, cushy, fun lives going on and they don't want to hear that it could end. I don't think it's fear so much as arrogance -- it can't happen to me. Oh, yes, it can. We aren't special, really we aren't.

Kathleen


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Sheeple are (IMO) are those individuals who are unable to think for themselves. If the PTB say that this country or that country is bad then they are bad. If the PTB say the economy is just readjusting then they believe that. Sheeple can be preppers, republicans, demoncrats, liberal, conservative, etc... Many sheeple will vote the party ticket instead of the best person for the job. I will continue using the word sheeple, not as a derogatory term but as a description.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

mightybooboo said:


> Im not being purposefully unpleasant. I am pointing out what is real and happening NOW.
> 
> And that IS unpleasant indeed.
> 
> And you Diane,I will miss you when/if things break down.



Miss me??????? You think I am dead in the first round??????:Bawling: I am really one mean broad if I get riled up.:viking::viking:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's one clue I have that maybe people are waking up.

On the local freecycle, in the last few weeks I am seeing TONS of requests for freezers, canning supplies, and chickens. I've NEVER seen that before. In the past you'd see a freezer request once in a while, and that was generally because somebody's freezer had gone out and they needed a replacement. And I never saw requests for canning supplies and chickens.

I've been a member of freecycle for 3 years, so it's noticable when there's a sudden new trend.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think calling the general public "stupid" is a bit harsh. Uneducated perhaps, would be a better choice. If you grow up in the city, and live the typical city lifestyle, how would you possibly know about gardening, food preservation, animal husbandry, etc?

It's just as ignorant for the country dweller to bash the city dweller for their lack of forethought. After all, if it weren't for the city dwellers, the country dwellers would be without many of their "niceties". 

Not everyone is taught how to manage their finances. Should they teach themselves? Well yes optimally, but perhaps they're too busy struggling with other areas of their lives. I don't think any of the above makes a person stupid. Lacking in education, yes.

We should all make more effort not to judge other's, including those we label "Sheeple". Just because you perceive them as having their heads in the sand, doesn't mean it's true. Situations are not always what they seem.

All a person can do is make the best possible choice with the knowledge they have available to them. Sometimes it's the right choice, and sometimes it isn't. When we get lucky, we take credit for our brainy actions. When we aren't so lucky, we cast blame.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've edited the title, from 'sheeple' to 'unaware'.

I had hoped the controversay over that 'sheeple' word would have stayed in the back pages, but rather than close the discussion, and in the hopes that more will open the thread and be involved... I've changed that word.

Angie


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I've edited the title, from 'sheeple' to 'unaware'.
> 
> I had hoped the controversay over that 'sheeple' word would have stayed in the back pages, but rather than close the discussion, and in the hopes that more will open the thread and be involved... I've changed that word.
> 
> Angie


Thanks Angie.

​


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

I live in Maine and work in a large Insurance Company. I have heard people talking about the high cost of fuel, food, etc but nobody is talking about stocking up at all. In fact most are talking more about reducing their grocery lists...........Most of the talk in the papers and news is about gas and fuel oil prices. There is no talk about any pandemic. Why such a difference here in Maine?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I've edited the title, from 'sheeple' to 'unaware'.
> 
> I had hoped the controversay over that 'sheeple' word would have stayed in the back pages, but rather than close the discussion, and in the hopes that more will open the thread and be involved... I've changed that word.
> 
> Angie


Ok.  I honestly never thought it would cause controversy. I was wrong and I'll be more careful about using that word in the future.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a coworker who I feel is a great person. I've mentioned to him, a couple times over the last year, that I believe we as a nation are balancing on a very thin line and that he should really think about being prepared for something drastic, even if it is only a few weeks interuption in supply lines. 

Last week I asked if he had heard the news about food shortages. He said he had and that he and his family had steadily been working at padding their food stocks over the last year. I was so happy, I almost hugged the guy. It gave me hope that the world isn't a lost cause.

The point is, some people are really starting to see the way things are headed. Maybe the general populace just needs to see evidence or hear the right information. I think this forum provides a great service when it comes to learning the ins and outs of storing and the whys and wherefores.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

pickapeppa said:


> I'm likening that urgency to feeling like a Thai elephant on December 26, 2004....


I agree. That is a great way to say it. 

I think more people are beginning to wake up. Some aren't feeling the elephant in the room - yet - but many are taking small steps. I know a young person, guessing 22-25, who ripped out the lawn in the backyard to plant veggies, is starting to make pastries and breads from scratch, mentioned that they would be learning to preserve foods (including canning and pickling), and is homebrewing. I haven't pursued the conversation further to find out the motivation but all of these skills will help them in the coming recession/depression.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Food Preparedness Forum.Or Stocking Up Forum. Certainly NOT a Survival Forum.Folks here cant deal with that.Isnt PC and hurts their 'feelings'.The wolves will eat the sheep.SORRY.

So kid yourselves that stocking up is all you need when the *POOP* hits the Fan (PHTF,PC enough?) and keep it on the Church Basement Sewing Club level.

Nothing wrong with that,but at least be honest,a *Survival* Forum this isnt.Its a food prep forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

mightybooboo said:


> Welcome to the Food Preparedness Forum.Or Stocking Up Forum. Certainly NOT a Survival Forum.Folks here cant deal with that.Isnt PC and hurts their 'feelings'.The wolves will eat the sheep.SORRY.
> 
> So kid yourselves that stocking up is all you need when the *POOP* hits the Fan (PHTF,PC enough?) and keep it on the Church Basement Sewing Club level.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that,but at least be honest,a *Survival* Forum this isnt.Its a food prep forum.


In my mind the 2 are intertwined.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mightybooboo said:


> Welcome to the Food Preparedness Forum.Or Stocking Up Forum. Certainly NOT a Survival Forum.Folks here cant deal with that.Isnt PC and hurts their 'feelings'.The wolves will eat the sheep.SORRY.
> 
> So kid yourselves that stocking up is all you need and keep it on the Church Basement Sewing Club level.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that,but at least be honest,a *Survival* Forum this isnt.


Fortunately for most people, I'm not defining this forum by ONLY by your definition.

To me SURVIVAL would even be being in a city with no cash to get out in this day and age, or breaking down in a car while on a highway crossing the dessert, or in a blizzard.

Survival is many things and each one different to the individual user. 

So, you have your definition, but don't bad mouth those of us that see many more levels to the term and use Survival.

And rather than push folks away that wont' open this forum due to the angry dog mentality that sometimes shows, we all can do more to get people to prepare for whatever they have to Survive during their life. So, if changing a slang word in a title is making it where more will read and learn - then Yeah! You may just find me doing it, or giving the original poster a chance to change the word (except I still have to do the title change).

So, you can have your views, but don't go insulting those that are not as died in the wool- total disaster is the only thing about Survival!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=238794
This thread is the best testimony that this forum does some good to those that have personal Survival scene visited upon them.

Hitting people over the head to see your point of view will do nothing more than make people run in the other direction from you and your views.

Angie

Angie


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

You can also PC into mediocrity and miss a lot of what it takes to survive,and that does not help survival beyond getting a good feeling.How does that help anyone beyond food or job loss? Is that what you wish to limit it to? 

I think its a big loss to be so limiting in defining survival.

But if it is as I think you are saying,you dont want tough,you dont want current history of REAL SHTF, and all you want here is people to store food,then that is all they are going to get out of it.

You may increase readership at the same time decreasing survivability in really hard times.Like saying its good to welcome people to your porch when it really hits,Like in Argentina,and ignoring to tell people that can get you killed and raped.Reality in a modern first world collapse.

Thats also survival.Life and death. Or is life and death not an acceptable topic,it exceeds the limit of the forum?

I think if you start with the PC its a slippery slope,SHTF will be next and then....


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

BooBoo, Angie can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think she was saying that this forum is not for discussing those topics that are 'harder' than just food preps. She was just saying that some people, and you are one of them, need to not be so hard on other people. Everyone is here at a different stage of the game and not everyone is as far down the road in their thinking as you are. Some are, but some are just getting started, and of course the first thing they think of is stocking up on food. Right now, that may be one of the more practical things to do, when you think about what food prices are going to do over the next year plus.

I appreciate your posts, by the way. You are a little too tough on other people, IMO, but you also have some very good insight into what is going on, and what can be done to prepare. I believe that I'm not the only one who values your posts, just hopes you might be a little kinder to others in the future.

Kathleen


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess I see this forum as a place to share ideas, thoughts, and plans with anyone willing to learn - from the softests of softs (having extra food, blankets, and water in case of a power outage), to the hardest of hards (preparing for the post-SHTF world as seen in movies like Damnation Alley, and Mad Max). Each piece of information has its place and its time and I think people only need the chance to learn about the one before they start imagining the other, but first we have to get them thinking about it in terms they can appreciate and understand.

Don't get me wrong, I think posts on field medicine, the possibility of having to make really hard decisions such as shooting first or letting a family member die to save yourself, and the like all should be welcome on this forum. But, I don't see why we can't help people see the possibilities and get them started on the learning of what they need to know, without coming across as a bunch of "hide in my underground bunker with enough armament to kill everyone left alive" types - which pushes alot more people away than it draws.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey BooBoo.

A couple thoughts. Everyone has to start someplace. Survival is about learning skills. I commend anyone who is learning skills to survive, even if it's just baby steps. Someday they will be ready for hardcore discussions, hopefully "in time."

Secondly, in the case of the person I was talking about, he may be doing a lot more than I'm aware of. Because I don't give away my prep status, either here or in real life, I stick to topics that are mundane - gardening and basic things like baking from scratch, canning, and harvesting wild foods. 

While others and I may have more radical survival skills in place or are learning them, I'm not keen on talking about them. I've gotten myself into the position of "I'm coming to your house when TSHTF" in a past location; I'm not making that mistake again.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

So where did Joel head to when he got chased out of here?


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

Ironically _sheeple_ is the politically correct word to use on a survival forum.

It's a little hypocritical to complain about the use of politically correct words yet actively promote one.

I don't think survival in a western civilisation collapse scenario exceeds the limits of the forum, I think, that it would be dangerous is something of a no brainer and this forum is way beyond the repeated definitions of danger such as murder and rape and rape, and then more rape (your posts, count them, that contain the word rape must cut like a knife to those who have been victim of such a crime).

It's not so much what you are saying mightyboo as much as the way you say it - to suggest the forum is a food storage forum is a slap in the face to every one here.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just finished Easter Dinner with the extended family. Very large garden that we are working on outside got everyone's interest. Nice garden, lots of work out there. What are you going to do with all of those veggies and fruits? Sell them? 

One of the neices got it. She quietly said to me that she hasn't been able to convince her H to put in a garden this year. Could she trade time here for veggies and fruilt later in the summer and fall. Would I teach her to can, freeze and dry? Yes, of all of the young people there she gets it. 

On the other hand our friends came up yesterday. We went out to a movie and dinner. He's a truck driver for a company. Just got a ft job at a coal plant and will start next week. Their whole mindset was that now he has a one location job he/they can just spend away. I just don't get it.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

charles burns said:


> Ironically _sheeple_ is the politically correct word to use on a survival forum.
> 
> It's a little hypocritical to complain about the use of politically correct words yet actively promote one.
> 
> I don't think survival in a western civilisation collapse scenario exceeds the limits of the forum, I think, that it would be dangerous is something of a no brainer and this forum is way beyond the repeated definitions of danger such as murder and rape and rape, and then more rape (your posts, count them, that contain the word rape must cut like a knife to those who have been victim of such a crime).


Thanks You,you made my point better than I did.

You go PC to 'protect' others from emotion evoking,yet very real words and its a slippery slope.Took a whopping 3 hours to add 2 more unacceptable words.Because I said them 'wrong' in your opinion.And used them more than you approve of. AMAZING!

Now we have 3 words that cant be mentioned on a survival board re: SHTF...

1-Sheeple

2-Murder

3-Rape

What other survival words need to be eliminated Charles? Recession? Depression? Gun?


I stand by my statement,this will kill survival beyond anything but food preps.Its already started.


----------



## Hike4beer (Aug 18, 2006)

I totally agree fretti, Often the ones saying the least are actually doing the most.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

booboo - it's not a question of what I approve of or censorship - it's a question of consideration for other people.

If I post about the dangers of not wearing a seat belt when driving I don't go on to graphically describe how the flesh would be ripped from your face and your teeth pushed out through the back of your head when you go through the windshield in consideration of those who have lost friends, relatives and loved ones to car crashes.

It's not a question of censorship or approval, it's a question of a poster should consider and give some respect to other people. It's basic common decency.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

charles burns said:


> booboo - it's not a question of what I approve of or censorship - it's a question of consideration for other people.
> 
> If I post about the dangers of not wearing a seat belt when driving I don't go on to graphically describe how the flesh would be ripped from your face and your teeth pushed out through the back of your head when you go through the windshield in consideration of those who have lost friends, relatives and loved ones to car crashes.
> 
> It's not a question of censorship or approval, it's a question of a poster should consider and give some respect to other people. It's basic common decency.


I agree. 

This is _not_ a "Total Chaos and Hopeless Anarchy" forum. This is a Homesteading forum, with a sub-titled 'Survival and Emergency Preparedness' forum. I like to think that this sub-forum exists to include many facets of survival. It could be as simple as someone losing their job and having to live for a few days (or weeks/months) on what they've managed to stockpile or save. Or it could get right down to the mean/nasty situations that all the preps in the world might not be able to resolve.

The word "sheeple" is not so much the problem in-and-of itself, but rather, it is the manner in which the word "sheeple" is used. As proof, I submit that the word has been used many many times in many many discussions here on HT without so much as an 'itch'. 
However, when the term is used in an "IN YOUR FACE" derogatory manner, then yes, some people do take exception to it simply because it is not very nice. Some people here _ARE_ Christian and wholeheartedly believe that God _WILL_ protect them. To berate them for their opinion's and beliefs is not only rude, it is not nice. One person's opinion about survival should not overtrump the 'Be Nice' rule.

From what I can ascertain here, most people come to seek advice on how to survive a recession or depression. They are not here to learn how to kill people should the 'end times' become fulfilled. There are other avenues and other forums for that. It all depends upon what you believe and upon where you put your hopes. Many Christians do believe that God will intervene, for it is written that the meek will inherit the earth and the wicked will be destroyed. As I've said over and over again, I firmly believe that during the 'end times' *there will be many who have no preps that will survive better than those with preps*. 

In my opinion, if somebody wants to talk about a situation of 'hateful and deadly anarchy', then perhaps they can start a new thread and label it as such. I see no reason to hasten the hatred of such a world into the current everyday 'homesteading' discussions. 
Clearly, the moderator here is attempting to keep the tone civil so that all people might feel welcome here and learn here. I see no reason to question or denigrate her motives for kindly asking to tone it down. 

Please show the moderator the respect she deserves.

​


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Another thread was talking about people living in a tent city because they had lost their homes. Perhaps they would not be in a tent city if they had learned to budget wisely, put some cash away in case of lost income, stored some basic food and other necessities so they would be able to eat while cutting back on expenses and looking for work. Living in a tent can be dangerous. If we can help people to get thru the hard times that come to all, it can be life saving.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The news is full of stories about the mortgage crisis, falling stock market, etc, and now beginning to make little mentions of food shortages, the "D" word, and so on.
> 
> And of course people are noticing rapidly rising grocery and gas prices.
> 
> ...


Many people have no clue on how to read the 'signs'. My wife is one of those. I talk and talk to her about what the 'end times' may bring as far as 'finances' are concerned but she continues to believe that we can just go on buying food as we go along. Fortunately, she allows me a bit of latitude in making decisions that she may not necessarily understand.


Who is to say what this current situation might boil down to? 

The United States of America is currently the only absolute 'world-power'. 
If anybody actually believes this world-power will merely devolve into a non-existant power without some other power stepping up and taking over has not thought it out very clearly. If the United States of America disintegrates into nothingness, there will be a new power take-over. And whether you have guns-ammo-supplies or not, you will be expected to assimulate into (worship) that new world-power. 
That is where prophesy comes in, who will you worship when they tell you that Christianity is illegal?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to change the word 'unaware' back to sheeple on this thread.
I can be wrong and in this case, I probably was. I use the term Sheeple as a short hand to those that are not aware, by ignorance, uneducated or choice.

And while I do not like the way BooBoo made his point, he's right - we do have to be tougher to survive. From my point of view - tough enough to be the "Food Storage forum" or the "grow the garden forum" or even the "what gun do I get to protect my family, friends and self and stuff should the very worse happen".

After what went on with this thread today, I asked a friend to look at it and give me their opinion. They did and they sent me a long email about a speech a retired LTC Dave Grossman gave about "Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs". 

It made me think more and about this forum and the members.

I can see according to this speech that most here are 'sheepdogs' in one manner or another - or are learning to be. I found the speech- and I've linked to a place where it is posted, so you will see why I've reconsidered the word change.

http://www.killology.com/sheep_dog.htm

*"Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident."*
further down

*"Then there are the wolves, and teh wolves feed on the sheep without mercy."*
and further down

*"Then there are sheepdogs, and I'm a sheepdog. I live to protect the flock and confront the wolf."*



Read the whole speech, it's very good, 
And thanks Friend for answering my request with this speech.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Angie...you do a good job on this forum.there are not big ole knock down drag out fights like on some other "forum" here.life is much harder in "real life" and i hope some folks learn to deal with "obstacles" that are thrown their way.it is the only way to be successful in life and in a real survival situation.so here is a atta girl for you and a big thanks for doing a tough job of moderator.


----------



## auctioneer (Sep 11, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm going to change the word 'unaware' back to sheeple on this thread.
> I can be wrong and in this case, I probably was. I use the term Sheeple as a short hand to those that are not aware, by ignorance, uneducated or choice.
> 
> 
> Angie


:clap: I can think of many harsher terms than "sheeple".


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm new to the forum (was doing a Google search for dent corn last week) and have really enjoyed the depth of information and discussion here.

We are decently prepared food-wise as well as other preps, even though we live in the suburbs. Would have loved more land when we bought, but it would have been a lot more money in our area.

Anyway...

My wife was in the store the other day buying 6 or 7 cans of salt that were on sale. Our neighbor ran into her and was completely confused about what she was doing and why. She'd tried to explain that she was working on food storage, but the neighbor could not even grasp why anyone would do something like that.

Is my neighbor a "sheeple"?

I'd say to a certain extent yes. Many people can't imagine things not continuing just the way they are now. They have a job, a house, a supermarket to buy things, a gas station to fill their car with gas, and nice restaurants to eat in.

The idea that things might change drastically and wipe out their comfortable lifestyle is beyond what many people can or want to consider.

That is a self-inflicted form of ignorance. We have to evangelize where we can, but some people will just not get it until they rush to the store and the crowds have already wiped the shelves clean.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

charles burns said:


> Diane - I'm fine thank you.
> 
> The whole post wasn't specifically intended for you - just the first line, and that to be taken lightly.
> 
> The rest was thrown into the general _sheeple_ fray. Nobody is screaming _we are all going to die_ but Mightyboo thinks the vast majority of the population are sheeple and aren't tough enough to make it and someone else is predicting a woman who doesn't want the philosophy of preparation shoved down her throat will have her farm ransacked and be raped. It's close enough to nonsensical screaming for me.


Charles, as much that has been said on this site, and you set there and ignore it, I feel for you. I really do. You are part of a thread that has the facts right in front of you and still ignore them. 
It's only going to be a recession. I hate to be the bearer of bad news old pal, but it has been a recession for a while now. "IT'S NOT GOING TO BE ONE." That has already passed. Sheeple can't see that. And as much as it hurts your feelings, you seem to be one of the biggest Sheeple's I know. You see the writing on the wall and still choose to ignore it. 
At least most people that aren't getting prepared don't see that writing but it is there just as plain as day. It just isn't english to you. :lookout::lookout: :lookout: because believe it or not, it's coming. If you choose not to prepare, that's up to you. Just don't knock on my door when you are hungry and cold.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> And from another profit "Life is like a box of chocolates you never know what your gonna get."
> 
> BooBoo
> Some people see a fork in the road.
> ...


Can I ask when the timing would be right to make people understand thet have become sheeple??????
When they get to the fork in the road, do you then tell them the right way to go or wait and laugh at them. 
If they are on a new path but you know the path ends at a cliff after they went down a hill they can't climb back up, do you laugh then. 
The people on the well wore path are the biggest part of the people in this country. And sometimes when you look back it's just too late to change paths.
So when is the right time to try to get people on the right path. 
I started my children on the right path from the day they were born. But somewhere down the road they got off the path a bit. Not far off but they don't see what is coming ahead as well as I do. Two are doing great for themselves and there families. One is iffy. One is at the cliffs edge, and one is still under the wing. I did talk my DD - 28, and DS - 30, into stocking up on supplies and they did so. 
My 26 yo DD is doing good as long as she can keep working, but her job is going overseas. She says don't worry Daddy. I'll get another job. I am good at what I do. Plus Ben's a contractor. I can't get through to her. 
Next to the youngest daughter lives day to day and hates me because of her mother, and I sure can't help her until the bottom drops slap out and she has no other choice but to come to Daddy. 
Stacey is only 17 and thank God is still here seeing what I am seeing. I make her watch the news with me. No, I used to make her. Now she wants to know what is happening today. She wants to know when it's coming and how we stand to fare it. 


So when is the right time to tell people that the sky is indeed falling. Should we build a time machine and carry them back to 1930 so they can get a small taste of what is ahead or just wait???? 

Sheeple people, it is right around the corner. If that offends you "I AM NOT SORRY" I said it for your own benefit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You need to wake up and smell the roses. 

JMHO

Dennis 

PS The best thing that ever happened to me was becoming disabled. Because before then I was a sheeple myself. I told my wife while I was still laying on the concrete where I fell that God did it for a reason. I didn't know why but I knew he had a reason. 
I finally had time to stop and smeel the roses myself. The roses don't smell as good as they used to.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

If I can add another thought to the "unprepared" debate. I think a lot of people just physically CANNOT imagine what it is like to be without anything.

My family have lived on this island for 40 years (just after I was born), it is our life with all lit's shortcomings. My mum's brother lives on one of the bigger islands with a population of about 60,000. Over the weekend my mum was explaining to him that by Saturday when I popped to the shops for something, there wasn't a single Easter egg on the shelves, and no soft fruit (I was after strawberries or raspberries for a desert). My mum said that he and his wife just can't understand how a shop can run out of something - happens here regularly LOL if the boat is a day late, things run out, if it is foggy the fresh fruit can't be flown in, the mail and papers don't arrive etc etc. For us it is such an everyday part of our lives we don't even think about it. But for my uncle who only lives 25 miles away on another island, it is inconceivable.

I think sometimes it isn't just that people don't want to know - I think a lot of people genuinely can't imagine it.

Just tuppence worth

hoggie


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

crafty2002 said:


> Can I ask when the timing would be right to make people understand thet have become sheeple??????
> When they get to the fork in the road, do you then tell them the right way to go or wait and laugh at them.
> If they are on a new path but you know the path ends at a cliff after they went down a hill they can't climb back up, do you laugh then.
> The people on the well wore path are the biggest part of the people in this country. And sometimes when you look back it's just too late to change paths.
> ...


That was directed to BooBoo.
He was getting quite pis-ed because some just sit there and stand on there head and tell you "your world is upside down." You can't change their perceptions. You can try to show them. I guess I was just trying to tell him to keep up the message but expect it to sometimes to fall on deaf ears it's not you or them that are "ignorant" It's where they are or you are. I hope I said it better this time but I think probably not.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I know I am going to be sorry I posted here :lookout:.
I personally have been around here for a long time. Sometimes alot, sometimes not at all. My time has gradually been changing to this forum more and more due to a multitude of reasons. Let me try to explain why. I personally do not like the term sheeple simply because in the Biblical sense it is a very good thing to be a sheep BUT I know the term is used differently here. Very differently here, I can see and understand how being a sheeple is to truly stick one's head in the sand. I have a husband that for the life of me I cannot understand why, but he can stick his head in the sand over issues and he believes he is informed and aware. I am not aware and do feel that I can be truly aware because there is such an enormous amount of propaganda in the media it is difficult to know, _really_ know. 

Now, I have stated in many different threads that this site has such a wealth of info I am happy to be here. I found that true on this board. I have found info and checked out links and done research and have found stuff that has literally kept me awake at night. I know there are people of different viewpoints here. Thankfully, there is not the petty squabbling and snarking that I see on the other boards. I have, of late, seen a couple of posters that I feel need to go back to GC because the primary focus seems to be to say, everything is OK, no need to worry. I can take the differing views and deal with it but that type of view on this board is really out of place and quite frankly, is an irritation. It would be like the factory farmer on the HS board telling everyone they are wrong (seen that BTW). It is understandable that some are more vocal than others. I believe there are people here that are very quiet about what they really do for preps. I believe there are probably some that don't do half of what they claim. Nevertheless, there is good info here. I truly believe we can prep and take care of many different calamities but at some point it won't matter because of the scope of the calamity. Until then, I would choose to be as ready as possible. If a person is here, there is a good chance that person is already on a quest for info. Just like the news, we have to sift out info. I can also say that some can be extreme and yes, there is a line on both sides of the road. I have seen some approach that line and that makes me uncomfortable. I believe being extreme draws unwanted attention. There are websites for that type of extreme view. I happened across one once and quite frankly it scared me. This board seems to keep things in perspective. I have seen posters chide one another and Angie do the same, which keeps me coming back here.The information is good and trying to come to a ground we can all walk on is tough. We also need to know that info can be presented and let people do with it what they will. 

I believe this thread has been some doing some of that sifting, trying to agree on the "terrain" we choose to walk. It is still open for a bit of debate and maybe we are all thinking a bit more. I am not sure I wrote concisely what I was trying to say but hopefully the main thoughts are clear.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

IMHO, I think that sometimes we are as unable to understand Sheeple as they are to understand us. At one point in my life I was married, working a job that required 10 to 12 hours per day and 7 days per week, had 3 kids needing to be fed, clothed and sent to school. Yes, we did have 2 freezers full of food, a stuffed pantry but I never watched the news or listened to the radio so hadn't a clue what was happening in the world around us. It was all we could do to handle everyday life without worrying about what might happen. Some people just don't have the luxury of obcessing over the things that the rest of us consider important. I can understand them being unable to think past their jobs, children, house payments, car repairs and etc. Life is already a series of disasters and they haven't got the energy to prepare for things that "might" happen around them. Famine for them is whether they can stretch their paychecks until the end of the week with enough food to eat and feed the kids. They can't begin to wrap their minds around WORLD FAMINE. On the other hand there are the ones that have never hurt for anything and believe the good fairy will provide. In either case you are talking to a brick wall trying to explain why we do the things we do. They will never understand until they are ready and we are wasting our breath. Live and let live. I can't force them to see things my way nor can I provide for them in the event of a disaster. We each have to make our own way in our own time.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

To me:
Sheep = kind, useful animals that follow their shepard. Sheep = good. You can call me a sheep in the biblical sense and I would shake your hand.

Sheeple = a hybrid between sheep and people, an abomination, a creature that thinks it is thinking for itself when it is really just walking with the crowd. Sheeple following the crowd, not the shepard, and will walk right off a cliff because how can everyone else be wrong?

I see no problem with the terminology.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Honestly I agree Angie and I am glad that you changed the word back..not so much for the word itself...but for the reason that it was changed inthe first place...Booboo is right....sensitivities have no place in survival. It does not matter what words are chosen. The fact that remains is that this world is in a heap of trouble right now and that extends all around the globe. We are a country rich in resources, space and infrastructure. I prepare to protect those I love not just from starvation in the event of economic collaspe of this country, but for the eventuality of resource wars within our country. I fear not just the unprepared American who feels entitled to take what he wants ( Alan used a word in his book to describe these folks that I really liked..."The Takers" )...but when I think there are really people from all over the *world* who could come here because this country has weakened itself economically where it will not be able to protect itself from an all out invasion, then I lose all need for sensitive manners. In addition to our own takers and bands of homegrown criminals we will have roaming the streets New Orleans style, I also firmly believe that there is a possibility that we will have foreign invaders who are more ruthless than we can even imagine, who will be in need of resources for their countries..and even slave labor... then I know we cannot tiptoe around with sensitivities on this forum..we must be able to say it like we see it even if it bothers people...

As for trying to get those folks to awaken, I feel no obligation to do so. I can no more convince someone what is coming than I can convince my Rooster to quit crowing so early... People will have to find their own way. I adopt this mentality...if they ask me questions, I will help...but I feel no need to change their world.

Anyways..too long of a response so I am sorry. The original post was one in which we could have done so much with..I hate that it got mired down with wording...it is time we look at what is the most important and that is surviving what comes our way..no matter what that may be and no matter who thinks we are "out there" or even who may think we are harsh and rude...Surviving at all costs is paramount to me.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

The word sheeple doesn't bother me. I think it conveys it's intent fairly well.

I don't view myself as a wolf (Don't plan on preying on others).

On the other hand I don't view myself as a sheepdog either. I don't know that in a SHTF situation I plan on acting the knight in shining armor planning on saving anyone.

I believe it prudent to prepare for extreme circumstances for me and mine. I don't have a problem suggesting to others that they consider doing something similar for themselves. I don't mind working with neighbors in a mutual interest sort of way. I don't have a problem providing some assistance to neighbors that simply aren't in a position to look after themselves (elderly, etc).

On the other hand I take strong umbrage to anyone thinking they might come and take from me and mine without my willing permission. 

So what other choices besides sheeple,wolf and sheep dog?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike in Ohio said:


> So what other choices besides sheeple,wolf and sheep dog?


A fox? I think they kinda stay in the background and take care of their own.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

the economy is like the weather and the seasons. before you go camping or hiking, you check the weather report if you're smart. You also pay attention to the seasons, and prep differently based on them. If it's summer, the threat of storm may not be cause to change your plans, just double check your rain gear. but in winter a coming storm is good reason to hunker down and cancel the trip.

every day, people here are making financial decisions with long-ranging impact -- buy a new car, a used car, or repair the old one; sell the house and move, or stay where you are; take the new job offer, or stay where you are; start a new business, or not; send the kids to scout camp/church camp, or keep them home.

many people seem to think that history started they day they were born, and that history is always progressing forward, with nary a relapse to be found. Many think tomorrow will be just like today. 

I disagree. I believe the economy has not only weather (recessions) but seasons as well. furthermore, I believe we're headed into a Kondratieff winter. The last winter was the 1930's. Before that was the 1870s. Each time everyone thought "this time is different" and "that's ancient history", and "our leaders are so much smarter now they won't let that happen again." But it does.

http://www.kwaves.com/kond_overview.htm









there's plenty of signs that things are not as they seem, and that the current situation is unsustainable. I choose to use that as a signal to prepare, and to ask questions, and do research. 

now, the sheeple, oops... i mean the lemmings and the ostriches... can choose to pay attention to the signs... or not... their choice.

--sgl


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

From reading all the posts .... I'm forming the opinion that I'm a prepper, but a sheeple too ..... I'm pretty quiet about my preps because there are lots of lurkers on here. On another gun forum I'm on, over the last several years there has been over 60 break-in's of homes for guns, and coincedentally every one of the people that were robbed were on the same gun list. There are lot of bad people out there waiting to take advantage of good people. I hate to alarm folks, but there are lurkers on every list, including this one, that are just waiting for you to post an address or some other personal information that will make you a soft target for physical or material harm.

People will form an opinion of me from what I post. You can call me a sheeple, and that is OK. I have faith that tomorrow I'll have my jobs. I do believe that the sun will rise without my assistance and that summer will sometime show up here in Cold, snowy and soggy Ohio. I also think that tomorrow, lots of people will be nice to me and I'll be nice to them. (The song Kumbaiya playing in the background) I'll awake tomorrow with what others have called a 'blind faith' that God will look after me and my family. I truly believe he will do exactly that. The power of prayer is much stronger than any man made bomb. 

I know well how to hunt, fish, garden, shoot can and dehydrate foods, do primitive skills, reload ammo all because of 40 years of being an avid outdoorsman and having both a military and law enforcement background. Does that make me a survivalist or a sheep because i'm not doing end of the world total chaos preparations?
Yet Tomorrow ........ I'll wake up and get out of bed in sheeple mode, with a smile on my face that God let me live another day to serve him, and go blindly into life believing that tomorrow will be just like today, and everyday will be the same and the next day and the day after. I refuse to be a 'hard-core' survivalist type filling my house with every conceivable weapon of mass destruction and warehouses full of ammo to shoot out of them. Much to the horror of many on the list, I refuse to build an underground bunker that will withstand a direct nuke hit and fill it with enough food, water and NBC gear to last into the next milllenium..... or the one after that. If tomorrow I don't have a job, my cans of food expire and my clothes don't get washed, I guess I'll just have to adapt. No big deal ...... Maybe that is what sheep do best ......adapt to changing field conditions without worry.
One thing good about sheep ...they don't have to worry about paychecks, shelter and they are always clothed and fed. I can't do anything to change the collapse of bear sterns, the pollution in China, the high cost of gas and the terror in Tibet. I can though quietly create my own little comfortable niche in the world, away from the prying eyes of everyone around me and let them believe that I'm a complete unaware sheep of the world. And that is OK. I'll adapt to whatever tomorrow brings. Although I think it will just be another mundane work day though without the sky falling on me. Sometimes is really good to be a sheep ...........
Ohio Rusty ><>
Psalms 27:1-3/91:9-11 (AMP)


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Angie,
I think you made a smart choice in returning the original term to the title. Again, the word itself is not the problem. The problem only comes about when it is used in a derogatory manner to "lord it over people". Much the same as the words 'hillbilly' or 'feminist' or 'retard' or 'trash'. 
Most people can discern the difference. 

​

Hi Ohio Rusty,
I enjoyed reading your last post. You have a common sense approach in the way you describe maintaining an upbeat attitude in increasingly troubled times. 
I have always hated the 'shoot em / kill em' approach, because in my opinion 'violence breeds violence'. Yes, I firmly believe a person has a right to defend themself. However, from my perspective, Jesus never commanded his followers to "stock up on ammo to save yourselves'. 

Others may have a problem promoting a kind spirit, but you've done it very well. Thanks. 

​


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

There are so many days I actually wish I were a sheeple. It would be ever so much easier to just stop trying to understand it all and just zone out like so many people I know. Life is a party that just will never end. Let the good times roll. Whatever.

I am continuously fascinated that so many can be so sure of what is going to happen when I can't even decide WHAT IS HAPPENING. I have spent a lot of time studying this economic thing. It really does look like a house of cards to me that could blow flat down any day. You just wouldn't know it to hear the news and see the ordinary person go about their life.

Angie........you are doing fine. Thank you for the work you put into this forum.

Joel, by the way, was not run off by anyone. He ran himself off time after time when he, like Stan, would periodically go wacko. Although I miss them both as they had unique outlooks to share, they did have their total meltdowns that were like watching train wrecks.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

stanb999 said:


> When other gov. in the first world are telling their people how to plant and harvest wheat from their yards.



Has this really happpened. I try to keep up on the news thru this and other sites, TB2K, TOL, etc, and have not seen this mentioned before.

Any links as I'd like to see who is saying what.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

diane said:


> I am continuously fascinated that so many can be so sure of what is going to happen when I can't even decide WHAT IS HAPPENING.


I have no idea what, if anything, is going to happen. But in case the conspiracy theorists are right, I want to be ready! :TFH:


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

Ohio Rusty said:


> ...One thing good about sheep ...they don't have to worry about paychecks, shelter and they are always clothed and fed. I can't do anything to change the collapse of bear sterns, the pollution in China, the high cost of gas and the terror in Tibet. I can though quietly create my own little comfortable niche in the world, away from the prying eyes of everyone around me and let them believe that I'm a complete unaware sheep of the world. And that is OK....


Well said. 

I've often "told" my ferrets that I envy them. They always have food and water, a warm bowl of special soup twice daily, a warm (cool is their preference!) bed to sleep in, ample time to play in the house twice daily (they have free run of a bedroom the rest of the time), toys and interactions with the human companions to keep them mentally stimulated and challenged, medical needs tended to (not their favorite thing though), and their litter pans cleaned twice daily. They don't have to work for a living or stress about the ills of the world and the threats that might end our way of life. 

They are oblivious. They are sheeple. Yet they are happy. Ah, to be a ferret in my house. Sigh.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

two_barking_dogs said:


> Has this really happpened. I try to keep up on the news thru this and other sites, TB2K, TOL, etc, and have not seen this mentioned before.
> 
> Any links as I'd like to see who is saying what.
> 
> Thanks


Well, the BBC ran an article on the topic, but it doesn't appear the government was promoting the idea, but an independent group.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7284011.stm


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

spiffydave said:


> Well, the BBC ran an article on the topic, but it doesn't appear the government was promoting the idea, but an independent group.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7284011.stm



Thanks for the link I'll have to read it farther. I was just wondering if a first world government was promoting growing food again similar to what was done for WW2 and the victory garden concept. When you see that happen you'l know, as should everyone, that something is up.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

sgl42 said:


> the economy is like the weather and the seasons. before you go camping or hiking, you check the weather report if you're smart. You also pay attention to the seasons, and prep differently based on them. If it's summer, the threat of storm may not be cause to change your plans, just double check your rain gear. but in winter a coming storm is good reason to hunker down and cancel the trip.
> 
> every day, people here are making financial decisions with long-ranging impact -- buy a new car, a used car, or repair the old one; sell the house and move, or stay where you are; take the new job offer, or stay where you are; start a new business, or not; send the kids to scout camp/church camp, or keep them home.
> 
> ...



I was reading some stuff about Krondratieff Winter on a couple of other sites that I read but your chart is so much more explanatory and helped me get a better understanding.. thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd love to see a thread in here with 100+ posts about an actual prep issue.

.....Alan.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I kind of compare preppers to Christians. You got the ones who's best witness is by example, are respectful of other's choices, and believe some people just will either never "get it", or it simply takes people time for it all to sink in to the point of "getting it". The kind of Christian that leads by example, and "teaches" people.

Then you got the Christian who screams, jumps up and down, and insists that if you don't "get it" and "get it NOW", you're going to hell in a hand-basket. The type that just says it like it is and feels compelled to bash you over the head with their beliefs.

In here, we've got a few who insist on branding everyone with a rank, hit them over the head to make them believe, and can't stop jumping up and down until end does come.

Most here take the gentler approach. They prefer to allow people the freedom to understand it all in their own time. But, it doesn't mean they aren't as tough and ready as the more "enthusiastic" guys.

Personally, I've never known anyone to "get it" by bashing them over the head with it. They do come around when circumstances and, the information they have been given, suddenly just seems to come together.

People WILL learn if we teach them - but only if we present ourselves as real people just like them and teach them with respect. If we act like a bunch of idiots or crazy people, they won't have be inclined to listen at all!

Since Angie took over this forum, we've departed from that revolutionary, wild survivalist thing. We've turned into a forum of teachers and sharing information and ideas about how to be prepared for things that we've never been through, nor can even history, predict. We've attracted a WHOLE LOT of new people who are listening. A whole lot more than B.A. (before Angie...lol). There is no way we should go back to that attitude nor thought process. Survival in an emergency situation(s) is what we should remain. Not that we can't discuss the political end of it, after all, it's so attached to the topic itself; but, we should do so with respect, without name calling, or bashing people over the head with it. :lookout:

To me, we need to worry about where we're at in our preps, be here for those as they finally do "get it", stand as examples, and be the one place they can come and know it's real; that it's not a gathering place of whacked out fruitcakes with tin foil hats on their heads.


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

As to the original question: I have not noticed anything in the way of sheeple talking about prepping.

As to sheeple: it is a good description of the common masses. I tend to use it in a much lighter tone than say... MightyBooBoo. I was a sheeple. My family are mostly sheeple even though they have heard the truth, and see the same headlines that I see. The word sheeple also helps to lighten the mood a bit. I know that my sheeple family WILL DIE if/when TSHTF. I'm too far away to help them, and they are all in situations with very limited real survival resources. Don't be too hard on them as well, remember that they are educated/programmed to live like they are, government schooling, mass media, etc.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

In order to survive one must contemplate the *potential *realities of many possible situations...often these realities are neither pleasant nor fun to talk about...however, if we are not to the point and in some cases blunt, and if we don't explore all possible situations even if it appears we are "whacked out" then we will not survive no matter how much wheat we have stored...part of preparing is planning for the absolute worse case scenario as well as the minor inconviences. I see many people who appear to have this image of everything going back to a "simpler time" and view the potential of a crisis as a "good" thing and one they look forward to This tells me that many even on this forum have not contemplated just how bad it could get...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Aintlifegrand said:


> In order to survive one must contemplate the *potential *realities of many possible situations...often these realities are neither pleasant nor fun to talk about...however, if we are not to the point and in some cases blunt, and if we don't explore all possible situations even if it appears we are "whacked out" then we will not survive no matter how much wheat we have stored...part of preparing is planning for the absolute worse case scenario as well as the minor inconviences.


There ya go! That's it right there. Many people just seem to be incapable of being able to visualize what we are talking about. We can talk until we are blue in the face, but if they simply just can't picture (let alone "believe") what is coming, then we _are_ just a bunch of whacked out idiots in their eyes. 

That's why we need to not "act" like whacked out idiots running around screaming that the sky is falling. Rather, remain civil, calm and respectful while getting the message out.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Karen said:


> There ya go! That's it right there. Many people just seem to be incapable of being able to visualize what we are talking about. We can talk until we are blue in the face, but if they simply just can't picture (let alone "believe") what is coming, then we _are_ just a bunch of whacked out idiots in their eyes.
> 
> That's why we need to not "act" like whacked out idiots running around screaming that the sky is falling. Rather, remain civil, calm and respectful while getting the message out.



I agree no one should be running around screaming like a bunch of wackos...however, I haven't seen that on this forum as of yet and you are right that since Angie has been moderating this board a lot of useful information has come forward...

One thing though, I just don't feel the need to convince anyone else that they need to do anything about their survival... if they think I am nuts so be it...I don't evaluate myself through the eyes of others


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive just noticed that Mrs. Clinton 'misspoke' about an event.

She did NOT misspeak,she LIED.Therefore,that makes her a liar. Not a misspeaker or anything else.A LIAR.

Did I beat you over the head with that? Am I DEMANDING anything from you?
NO!

I am stating facts using the words in the dictionary that do indeed accurately describe what is the reality of the situation.

Im not afraid of a dictionary or to use the truthful words it contains.When you are afraid to even use the words in a dictionary because it may offend some delicate flower,then you have removed yourself far away from any practical knowledge of that which isnt pretty.

All it took in Argentina was a currency devaluation to push the country into turmoil and tear apart the social fabric. If it takes hard words to convey that reality,then so be it.The REALITY is far harsher than the words. IMO if you cant deal with the words then come the reality you will be seriously hurt.

I dont want to see people hurt because they havent heard these stories. Nor do i believe you will magically know of this through some form of osmosis. Nor that you have to wait until everyone is prepared to look at those possibilities. When will THAT be?? Can you define a time frame,then put everyone who visits into a seperate time frame,then somehow only post to them at that individual level? Not in most general posts you cannot because each post encompasses many people and viewpoints.

Im NOT a radical SHTF person.I see,currently,a very serious financial danger,and As we who have looked know,happened in Argentina just a few years ago.Being the only recent model we have,we can see just a monetary crisis can put your life in grave danger.Just from a money setback!

To ignore these possible threats,to limit it because its 'banging you over the head' to see it brought up,then you WONT have a knowledge base to either prepare for,or move beyond in relative safety should it occur.

If you feel Im wasting your time,banging you over the head,then I say again,put me on ignore! We dont have any common ground. 

But some of us DO see it that way and dont like the idea of taking the dictionary and 'determining' which words have too much emotional baggage and cant be said because they may 'hurt someones feelings' 

To do that WAS a big mistake and personally I found it shocking Angie that you would take that route.That didnt sound like the Angie I thought I knew.And to reply to that took me 7 attempts and over an hour and a half. I wonder how many Others here take that amt. of time to write a reply and put that much thought into it.And after 7 attempts that was the NICEST and most polite way I found to say what I felt had to be said.

Again,Mr. PC I AM NOT! And please dont try to put me in that box.Because Im not going in.Im at that point in life where in my opinion if you cant take a stand then we are doomed and the Constitution is Indeed nothing More than a 'Damn piece of paper'.

I dont believe that,and when you go PC you have rolled over and played dead. I dont think you should yell fire in a crowded theater,or threaten people,or do anything else illegal in the present world ,I DO think when you lose the ability to call a spade a spade and use the REAL WORDS that describe something you may as well bow down and kiss the feet of your oppressors and kiss your freedoms goodbye. When you are afraid to speak the English language,its a sorry day indeed.

Good move Angie,Im glad to see you arent going to go down the slippery slope of limiting harsh words reflective of harsh times.Whether others disagree with the topic and expressions thereof,there is a choice.Its the ignore function.Use it,I do,you will feel a lot better.

Some of us would like to read a little beyond the here and now and its possible ramifications.And it just plain isnt pretty in many scenarios.Let me play the broken record yet again.Argentina.Thats REAL.

It is ,after all,your choice to limit what you read,who you read,and who you chose to ignore.It is NOT your choice to censor others who voice a valid opinion in a style you disagree with,using perfectly legitimate words.YOUR choice is to choose to lend it validity or not by reading it or not.Not telling others what they can or can not say because 'someones feelings might be hurt' by words such as murder,rape,or yes,even sheeple.May as well burn books if you want to go that route.

Let me say it yet one more time,dont like what I write about,dont like me calling a spade and spade and not calling Liars 'Mis speakers',Dont like me saying signing a contract without reading it or comprehending it is *'Stupid'* then put me on ignore.Simple,eh?


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

There is a big difference between calling someone who made false statements a "LIAR"......, 

....or mocking them by exclaiming "STUPID LIAR - - - BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA".


The goal should be to help the greatest number possible. I believe that is better accomplished with civility and decency. It is not necessary to beat those over the head who refuse to listen to a personal point of view. Time to move on and educate!

​


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I am not a survivalist. I have a certain level of civil life that I enjoy and maintain. I won't opt out of taking my dd to an amusement park and deny her a childhood for "what if"s. My best friend's brother spent his life "prepping". He, his wife and his kids went NOWHERE, they had NOTHING, all so that he could build up this bomb shelter and completely supply it. He spent thousands of dollars on ammunition... and he died last year. Nothing happened in his lifetime. His family is living with my best friend now because they have a house full of guns and such that won't feed them.

Not everyone wants to live like some do here. It's not ignorance. It's simply a matter of wanting to live an optimistic life.

Those that come here, educate them in what they want to know. Beyond that, nothing can be done. People are still individuals. Just because it seems like they go with the flow, doesn't make them sheeple. They might surprise you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

booklover - I'm sorry to hear that your friend forgot to live his life, and only prepared for something that never happened to him or his family.

I firmly believe in a balance, and that Survival has many meanings. Sounds as if his family has had to learn how to survive his survialist overdrive.

Angie


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> booklover - I'm sorry to hear that your friend forgot to live his life, and only prepared for something that never happened to him or his family.
> 
> I firmly believe in a balance, and that Survival has many meanings. Sounds as if his family has had to learn how to survive his survialist overdrive.
> 
> Angie


I agree. Unfortunately it put his whole family off of doing *any* sort of prepping, so when I voice concerns to my friend, it falls on deaf ears. His zeal for prepping/survivalism was too "over the top" to make it a good example to his family and friends. The irony is that he was killed in a hunting accident, and left behind a rather young family without even life insurance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

From the sounds of it he had a lot of material preps but had done a poor job of planning otherwise. 

The entire point of survivalism is to prep in such a way as to be able to lead a long and fulfilled life in spite of whatever crises and disasters may come our way. When we forget that we are no longer really surviving.

Have you pointed out to her those guns and ammunition have value and that she can recoup part of her losses by selling them?

.....Alan.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Sure, I've even told my friend to let her know that my dad would be interested in some of the firearms. We suggested that she should have an estate auction to get some money and that the guns would probably sell well in an auction, but I don't think she's ready to deal with it yet. I'm not good friends with his widow, but my friend is doing her best to help them. The did have some food stores, I know. Still, he was kind of out there and didn't have enough common sense to plan well. He was always going off half-cocked when we were kids. :lookout:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

It's unfortunate, but there have always been a few folks like that.

On the other hand for every one like him there are at least ten thousand that never gave a moment's thought to prepping at all and suffered for it when disaster came as we can see after every hurricane here in the states.

.....Alan.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

It is kind of neat the way there is always someone who knows someone who knows someone who knows someone that was a wacko extremist type prepper but no one notices the ordinary joe who preps and his family is never in real need when he hits the bumps in the road of life. Flying under the radar is a good thing IMHO.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

*Now, now, don't be shy, Boo, tell us what you really think. LOL*


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

He is far too modest to do that.....................


I better duck

But I agree with booboo that this PC crap has gone to far the wrong way.

You aren't suppose to tell it like it is . . . . .NO your suppose to mince words and beat around the bush.

now lets see if that word makes it through the prim and propper *filters*


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> He is far too modest to do that.....................
> 
> 
> I better duck
> ...


Unbelieveable!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I prefer to hear it "like it is" rather than "softened" to keep from "hurting my feelings". Sometimes I *NEED* a reality check and nothing but the honest truth will do -or as my grandfather called it a "boot in the butt" to motivate me. I really enjoy this forum, it is my favorite, even though I have been mostly a lurker over the years since I still have so much to learn. This forum has changed my point of view from the views of a semi-sheeple to becoming someone far more prepared who thinks ahead, as I should. My grandparents who raised me were preppers but the rest of my family is not, but still they weren't able to raise all of our own food since I lived in a suburban area most of my life. I have learned so much here and I'm very grateful to all of you who have taken the time to share your point of views and your knowledge here and I hope that you all will continue to do so.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

There has to be balance in prepping as with all aspects of life. All your income and energy can't go into "saving for tomorrow" and all should not be used on living today. It is as foolish to eat only beans and crusts today while spending all your money on guns and MREs as it is to eat filet mignon and cavier today while watching that big screen tv with pay per view and having nothing for tomorrow. I want to smell today's roses while putting something back so the roses will be as sweet ten, twenty years from now. While I don't walk around with my head in the clouds thinking I'm safe from all the world's woes, neither to I feel a need to build a bunker on the mountain top and stand off all comers with AK47s.


----------



## Mostie (Mar 20, 2008)

Since I'm new here, I don't know how much of an 'opinion' to give, lol~ my own thinking is that 'sheeple' sort of covers it, in the sense that so many people follow along with popular opinion, or take things at face value without looking too closely- in other words, if it's published, or said on the nightly news, people have a tendency to believe it thinking that it must be true- but that seems to go more for the positive things said, and not for the negative- people really don't want to hear about negative things, because then that would force them to stop, take a look at it, and do something about it- and a lot of times it's a lot more comfortable (and less frightening) to pass it off as the rantings of doomsayers-

My own thoughts on what is happening, are somewhat akin to - and I don't like to use this analogy, but it seems to fit - back in the days of Noah- when he was out there building that ark, taking animals two by two, stockpiling like crazy, and telling people that a great flood was coming that would destroy everything, and for them to prepare for it- people laughed him off, thought he was a nut, etc.- I look at it as hey- if the flood didn't come, then he would certainly be sitting pretty for a good, long while, lol- 

I also feel that in this day and age, so many younger people (I'm in my mid 40's) have never really seen HARD, hard times- such as during the depression- I can recall my mother telling me a lot of stories about how things were back then, and it was frightening to say the least- a lot of people these days can't imagine things ever being that bad, they've never seen it that bad, therefore, it COULDN'T get that bad- but it could- and it very well might- better to be prepared for it, instead of going along like...well, 'sheeple' and hoping everything turns out ok. 

My favorite saying for the times we live in, is "Forewarned, is forearmed"


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, "sheeple" says it all as far as I'm concerned.

There is a HUGE difference between being considerate of another persons feelings and having to stoop to the level of what is viewed as "PC" now days. "Acceptable PC" in the general population often makes me quite ill... stop sugar-coating everything and say it like it is! "Mispoke" = "lied", no if's and's or but's about it. A lie, is a lie, is a lie, is a lie.... doesn't matter the reason, the number of words in the sentence, the occasion or the attempt at justification for it. That being said, there is no need to tell someone they ARE stupid for not agreeing with an opinion because prepping has nothing to do with their IQ. It has to do with their personal opinion of what is important for their circumstances. BEHAVING in a manner that causes a person to appear to be ignorant is completely different than literally, physically being ignorant.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I am still laughing as I type this! My nephew has been starting to prep, but it is an uphill battle as far as the rest of his family. He called me this morning, mad as a wet rooster. He has been begging his girlfriend to help him prep, as they are getting married soon and buying a house and he wants her on-board. So, last night, apparently she was all excited and told him she had went on a prep-shopping trip and couldn't wait to show him what she bought!

6 tubes of mascara, 10 of lipstick, and 4 cases of diet coke.

I told him it was a start, but that didn't make him feel any better.....it just made me think of this thread.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

RockyGlen said:


> 6 tubes of mascara, 10 of lipstick, and 4 cases of diet coke.


Ew. Glad he's marrying her, not me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

RockyGlen said:


> apparently she was all excited and told him she had went on a prep-shopping trip and couldn't wait to show him what she bought!
> 
> 6 tubes of mascara, 10 of lipstick, and 4 cases of diet coke.


ROFL!!!!!!!!!! At least she's trying!!! :viking:


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

ladycat said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!!! At least she's trying!!! :viking:


Yeah. This is the same girl who called me, on her cell phone from the grocery store, because she wanted to make him cupcakes for his birthday and couldn't find the cupcake mix.

She's a very sweet girl, just a little..........um.........simple?He's the first to admit he's not marrying her for her brains........


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> Yeah.* This is the same girl who called me, on her cell phone from the grocery store, because she wanted to make him cupcakes for his birthday and couldn't find the cupcake mix.*
> 
> She's a very sweet girl, just a little..........um.........simple?He's the first to admit he's not marrying her for her brains........





:rotfl: OMG..He's marrying my youngest daughter and no one told me?


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Aintlifegrand said:


> :rotfl: OMG..He's marrying my youngest daughter and no one told me?


COOL - see you at the reception!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"6 tubes of mascara, 10 of lipstick, and 4 cases of diet coke."

I keep thinking.
Prep what you use, use what you Prep.... So she may have been doing just that.

Angie


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope girlfriend is storing eye medication, too, as mascara goes rancid in about 6-9 months.

Hoo boy.......


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

JGex said:


> Hope girlfriend is storing eye medication, too, as mascara goes rancid in about 6-9 months.
> 
> Hoo boy.......


unopened? Not that it matters..I don't wear it.. just curious


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't wear it, either, but back in high school I had the same tube for 4 years and never had a problem.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> Yeah. This is the same girl who called me, on her cell phone from the grocery store, because she wanted to make him cupcakes for his birthday and couldn't find the cupcake mix.
> 
> She's a very sweet girl, just a little..........um.........simple?He's the first to admit he's not marrying her for her brains........


...cupcake mix....LOL :rotfl: 


Well, at least she had enough sense to call and ask! 


​


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

She's really a sweet girl - just not the brightest.. She was an only child and her parents spoiled her rotten, too. Spoiled isn't the right word, because she's not demanding of selfish - she just never had to do anything. I had to teach her how to work a washing machine! She kind of reminds me of Amelia Bedelia.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . .cupcake mix . . . . .
. . . . .How will that kind ever exist when their cell phony net crashes . . .
does she not fit into the sheep_ _ description . .?


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Rocky - think of her as clay....


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> She's really a sweet girl - just not the brightest.. She was an only child and her parents spoiled her rotten, too. Spoiled isn't the right word, because she's not demanding of selfish - she just never had to do anything. I had to teach her how to work a washing machine! She kind of reminds me of Amelia Bedelia.



ooops..I guess it's not my daughter afterall... no spoiling here.. I was a horrible task master as all my kids can attest and do so very loudly even to this day...... but now the cupcake thing is so "Katie-like"...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Maybe some sheeple are waking up.

My mother's sister Joyce called her (my mother) today. This is the uppity sister who lives on convenience and fast food, never has more than a couple day's worth of food in the house, and always made fun of my mother's stocking up habits.

Joyce saw some news show on cable TV last night about the food shortage. She totally freaked and went to the store today. She stocked up on rice, dry beans, and Jiffy cornbread mix.

Well, it's at least something. Better than nothing, anyhow.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You're absolutely right, at least it's a start -- and that's how it begins. Plus you at least got 'em thinking! :bouncy:

My first items, after I saw the light (lol), were beans, rice, and boullion. Don't ask me why...it was just what I thought you were "suppose" to start with. Now, I have a whole grocery store in a closet!


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> The news is full of stories about the mortgage crisis, falling stock market, etc, and now beginning to make little mentions of food shortages, the "D" word, and so on.
> 
> And of course people are noticing rapidly rising grocery and gas prices.
> 
> ...


 I have everything that we should need for a few years except for some more towels to pass out to the people that i've been trying to convince to get ready for some hard times. i hope the towels will dry their eyes til they find some food.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Mostie said:


> Since I'm new here, I don't know how much of an 'opinion' to give, lol~ my own thinking is that 'sheeple' sort of covers it, in the sense that so many people follow along with popular opinion, or take things at face value without looking too closely- in other words, if it's published, or said on the nightly news, people have a tendency to believe it thinking that it must be true- but that seems to go more for the positive things said, and not for the negative- people really don't want to hear about negative things, because then that would force them to stop, take a look at it, and do something about it- and a lot of times it's a lot more comfortable (and less frightening) to pass it off as the rantings of doomsayers-
> 
> My own thoughts on what is happening, are somewhat akin to - and I don't like to use this analogy, but it seems to fit - back in the days of Noah- when he was out there building that ark, taking animals two by two, stockpiling like crazy, and telling people that a great flood was coming that would destroy everything, and for them to prepare for it- people laughed him off, thought he was a nut, etc.- I look at it as hey- if the flood didn't come, then he would certainly be sitting pretty for a good, long while, lol-
> 
> ...


 this could get real bad, fact is during the last depression there were a few crooks touring around, bonnie and clyde, ect. but for the most part everyone respected everyone else, when i was a kid i remember the tramps that would come to the house or barn looking for a days work just for a meal and it was nothing to go into the barn in the morning and find someone sleeping in one of the empty stalls. even us little kids were safe amoung strangers.

today if someone comes to your house after the SHsTF, they won't be there looking for work, they'll be there to rob or kill you, if what happends that i think is going to happen, but hope it don't, when ever i open the door for anyone that i don't know, they're going to have something looking at them that will be the last noise they hear if they act stupid. who can you trust anymore, could the people of New O trust their police force and that was just one city going down the tubes, even the cops were looting.. think of the whole country being hungry..


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

hfwarner3 said:


> To me:
> Sheep = kind, useful animals that follow their shepard. Sheep = good. You can call me a sheep in the biblical sense and I would shake your hand.
> 
> Sheeple = a hybrid between sheep and people, an abomination, a creature that thinks it is thinking for itself when it is really just walking with the crowd. Sheeple following the crowd, not the shepard, and will walk right off a cliff because how can everyone else be wrong?
> ...


 the problem with following the crowd (sheep) you step in all the manure, it's better to lead or stay out of the way. i prefer to stay out of the way and keep a low profile til the dust settles


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Maybe some sheeple are waking up.
> 
> My mother's sister Joyce called her (my mother) today. This is the uppity sister who lives on convenience and fast food, never has more than a couple day's worth of food in the house, and always made fun of my mother's stocking up habits.
> 
> ...


 if she only went today and bought supplies, i hope she had an 18 wheeler with her to load.lol


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

i agree the masses that are not prepared after things go south will start to pillage any resource that they can get their mitts on. so beware sheep have teeth too!!!


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

ailsaek said:


> I wonder how insulting and alienating people helps one's long-term survival prospects.


So true. Belligerence and superiority don't go far in a world where community will become more important, for everyone, not less. Some of us might be entirely self-sufficient, needing zero communication with the outside world, but how many? Do we really believe we'll never need to barter, or join our neighbors for self-defense, or to educate our kids, or to let them find someone to marry? 

I'd be glad to take in, support, encourage a doctor or a skilled engineer when times are tough, because even if he didn't think to stock up on beans he was stocking up on something as valuable, or maybe more. 

I think Alan's story is really great reading in this topic.


----------

